# Ghost of castel mare.. finished



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - finaly got the Ghost kit finished, painting is based on the box artwork.. there is so many ways you can paint this kit.. i just love it to death!!...


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Very nice!!!

Randy


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks Great, Ian!! Very cool!! - Denis


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, my favorite so far! Bravo! Thats a true work of art. I'm humbled..


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Brilliant! One question tho, do ghosts 'really' cast shadows? 

Great workmanship. Best representation of the box art I've seen yet.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job Ian and all hand painted I bet. A really ghostly ghost for sure. He looks well worn around the edges and all over for that matter. Really nice effects on the wall the way you did the lighting from the torch. Ian, I had no doubt you would turn out a great model. I believe his former self is your favorite model?

Bob K.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Now there is a nice looking Ghost.Great paint job.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

eye popping photography too! What's your setup? (er cut it out with photoshop? quite effective).


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding paint job Ian! :thumbsup:


----------



## mhorm (Mar 28, 2003)

Great work Ian, looks like he came right off the box. You have set the bar high!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

You did one fine job, I like the paint gives it a great boost, thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

One of the best!

Well done.

LB


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That's beautiful, Ian. And I really like the moody lighting you used in your pics.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

*awesome job !!!!!*


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Great work as always, mate.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Gorgeous paint scheme, it all blends together really well. Lighting effect is the best yet, too!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great finish and good photography too - makes that torch look like you've wired up a bulb inside and lit it up.


----------



## Bogey W. Heels (Jul 10, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice job dude! love the torch.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks for all the comments!... one of the best new releases this year!


----------

